# NEED ADVICE: Dog won't come in from back yard at night time...what to do?



## adaml (Feb 22, 2011)

Please help!

I've got a 2 yr. old Lab/Shepard, female. She's very energetic and always just wants to go go go and play. Very big, and very jumpy, always excited.
She mainly stays in the backyard throughout the day. At night time, when I want to bring her in so she can eat and sleep, I call for her or just open the door, but she just stands there and looks at me sometimes. Then when I go out to try and grab her, she jumps around and runs through the yard.
Have any ideas of how to get her to come in each and every time?
I've trained her a bit on some simple things, but she has never had any formal training.
Thanks for your help!

A.L.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Toss her a REALLY good treat...like a piece of cut up hot dog, or chicken (no bones). Then toss a piece close to you so she comes and gets it. Then hold your hand uot with a piece...let her take it. Then play with a piece in your hand so she sees it, and turn and walk in saying "come on". She'll probably follow. Give other treat when inside.

Then work on training recall, using a leash and high value treats.

Make sure you are walking her for about 45 min briskly in the am and pm. They need outdoor exercise time. If the dog is only getting out by being out back, they aren't necessarily going to be calm enough to focus on training during training sessions. Your dog will eventually, run to you when she sees you have a leash, so getting her to come in will be easy.


----------



## mama mia (Feb 10, 2011)

This thread should prove helpful.

Watch out for Emily's post and the 'recall game'

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-training-forum/27959-my-dog-wont-come.html


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

i take a lead out with me as it doesnt matter what treat i have, if branston is in a silly mood then he wont come in. i call him once then if he doesnt come i go get him and put the lead on. if it doesnt work first time then i stand still and wait for him to come near then grab & lead!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I keep a treat jar by the door where my dogs come in from the exercise yard. Our ritual is, dog(s) come in the door, sit, and wait for their treat. There is a treat EVERY time they come in. Never an issue. I call, they RUN.

I would start by calling the dog's name, and tossing a treat outdoors for the dog to find on a regular basis during the day, whether she comes in or not. Then move from tossing it out to handing it to the dog, to the dog coming inside to get it.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I have no idea as to how each 24 hr day is split up with your dog. For conversation purposes lets say dog is out at 6:00 morning and brought in at 6:00 evening, so maybe half the day the dog is left strictly on it's own. 12 hrs left of which 6 to 8 hrs is allotted for sleeping. Of the balance how much actual time is spent bonding/training etc with the dog. Not saying this has anything to do with problem, just tossing it out here to think about. Obviously the hours involved in each area is not available to me so this is just guesstimate stuff.

Treats on recalls for home is great but you may need more as hours outside alone for a dog is in some cases time to just lay around and vegetate, ask any couch potato if the art of vegetating can become a habit.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I have this issue with my dog too, though she is only ever out for 20-30 minutes at a time. She looks like she wants to come in, will stand at the bottom of the steps looking at me, but will never come in. Even if we're out there playing for a long time, she won't follow me back in the house.

I've tried several different things, and they will work for a month or so and then she'll be back to how she was before. I've started putting a harness and short leash on her when I let her out, and I check often to make sure she doesn't get tangled in anything. I don't know what else to do. (I don't care how long she stays out most of the time, but when she starts barking her head off, I want her to come in immediately and not turn it into a game of chase.) Now I'm jackpoting with treats, praising a lot when she comes in and saying "inside," even though I'm bringing her in on a leash. I'm hoping that will do ... something. She will recall in the house and in the yard, but not into the house from the yard.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I may be wrong, but it sounds as if she has been bored all day, and wants you to come out and play with her, instead of just coming in. 
Does she get exercised, besides just playing in the yard?
Do you spend much time training?
She just sounds like she's thinking "Yay! Someone to play! "


----------

